# Mini Complete Tank Aquascapes



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Where can I find info on this challenge?


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

Also interested


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

They are hard to get your hands on in the US right now, try contacting V-aquatics. It's where I got mine. 
https://v-aquatics.com/
https://www.facebook.com/VAquatics/


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Where is the challenge info? I didn't see anything on there about the challenge.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Ahh, my bad. Olive Knott was sending this tanks to aquascapers with a message "You've been nominated for the mini complete tank challenge". It's not an actual "competition", but rather a friendly challenge to try and scape such a small tank.


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

Vinster8108 said:


> Ahh, my bad. Olive Knott was sending this tanks to aquascapers with a message "You've been nominated for the mini complete tank challenge". It's not an actual "competition", but rather a friendly challenge to try and scape such a small tank.


Well, best of luck to you. We are here to give feedback and suggestions. Hope you have small plants, small rock, and small driftwood.


----------



## Neatfish1 (Sep 20, 2018)

Some dwarf hair grass and some little stone looking rocks would look neat in this little tank. Don't know how many gallons but maybe you can put a scarlet badis in it?


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

It's 0.6L so like 0.15 gal. wont be suitable for really any livestock.


----------



## aquapete (Nov 14, 2018)

check out instagram minicompletetank or www.minicompletetank.com i got mine from em..


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Vinster8108 said:


> Anyone else get their hands on a Mini Complete Tank yet? (Oliver Knott's #MiniTankChallenge)
> 
> Mine should arrive today, I think i'm going to try a nano mountain range / coniferous forest. We'll see how it goes!



I'd love to see this! Can the light be run through a timer, or is it integrated with the pump?


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

@KayakJimW The light and pump are separate usb cords. Any phone block/adapter/charger will due to power them. I run the pump all the time and the light through a timer.

Bump: https://photos.app.goo.gl/SQfVTnSQCrxhRNB39 - Final hardscape photo


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Cool, thank you! Hardscape looks good too

Kinda makes me think of the Jimi Hendrix line "Stand up next to a mountain, chop it down with the edge of my hand" but more like "Staring at a mountain, that could fit in the palm of my hand"... Nice scale there


----------



## jonnyking (Apr 17, 2018)

Anyone still using their mini? I had one arrive to work today and looking forward to scaping it


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

@jonnyking I got my hardscape set, will be planting soon


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

There's a pretty fun thread over on the nano-reef.com forums about these. One guy even installed a mini float valve in the sump for ATO. Fun to see what folks are doing with them


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

jonnyking said:


> Anyone still using their mini? I had one arrive to work today and looking forward to scaping it





Vinster8108 said:


> @jonnyking I got my hardscape set, will be planting soon


Any updates?


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Guess I will share mine


----------



## matty101 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thats soo cool are these heated 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

There is an optional heater you can add for $10


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

Wish I was part of it!! honestly... Ill drop serious time and money into this.... I hate to use the word adorable.... but well...
Any updates?


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

livebearerlove said:


> Wish I was part of it!! honestly... Ill drop serious time and money into this.... I hate to use the word adorable.... but well...
> Any updates?


I bought mine on ebay for a US location and it got here pretty quick

As for update, it looks pretty mach the same. Done a few water changes and filled the rest of the sump with Eheim Substrat Pro. Dwarf Hair Grass is sending out runners so that's good.


----------

